# Who would be interested in an Isle of wight reptile show?



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

We are thinking of organising a reptile show for next year, but there isnt any point if no one would come and sell  so who would be interested in coming or selling at one?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

There are prob a lot of people that would go. Live foods may be able to host it out there too, as they would make serious money on equipment etc on the day


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

TEENY said:


> There are prob a lot of people that would go. Live foods may be able to host it out there too, as they would make serious money on equipment etc on the day


Yeah but i doubt they have the room for loads of sellers..... i know they would but i dont know if they would have the time *hmmm* ill give them an email


----------



## sukbountyhunter (May 26, 2009)

I would :2thumb:. But only to buy probably.


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

sukbountyhunter said:


> I would :2thumb:. But only to buy probably.


I knew you would :whistling2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

beguana said:


> Yeah but i doubt they have the room for loads of sellers..... i know they would but i dont know if they would have the time *hmmm* ill give them an email


They have a bit of land to the back tho. If it was a summer thing it could be outdoor maybe ????


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Id probably turn up!


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

TEENY said:


> They have a bit of land to the back tho. If it was a summer thing it could be outdoor maybe ????


Dont think environmental health would let you do an outdoor reptile event im afraid.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

In all honesty, I don't think it would be a hit. I think location would be the main factor, it would involve everybody hopping across on a ferry, and there is already the PRAS show.


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> In all honesty, I don't think it would be a hit. I think location would be the main factor, it would involve everybody hopping across on a ferry, and there is already the PRAS show.


Yes but theres alot of people on the island that may want to go to a show.... maybe we should just start with some meetings and see where that leads us (witch would be at livefoods)


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for stealing my idea. .


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Zak said:


> Dont think environmental health would let you do an outdoor reptile event im afraid.


The main space taking stalls would be equip tho i should imagine which would be outside. The reps could maybe be sold from the large bit with the big vivs at back ???


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

Isnt the isle of wight full of old people :S


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

No !


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Actually my grand parenst live there!


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

herpzane said:


> Actually my grand parenst live there!


Proves my point lol


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Jay-Jay said:


> Proves my point lol


 HEY! im not old! 
Chris imnto stealing your idea! You said we should arrange one! :whip: silly boy!
And old people like reptiles too!
surly people on here can see that...:whistling2:
not that your all old or anything


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

It's not full of old people


----------

